# Ready for Snow?



## groundkeeper (Aug 8, 2014)

I'm ready for this upcoming snow, are you? My sexy green machine is roaring to get outside:tractorsm


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Nice looking tractor there groundkeeper. Looks like you are ready for sure. Any snow yet? We're sitting with an inch or 2 so we're a ways off from snow removal yet. I am ready though. Got the blower service up the other day and got it mounted. I'm ready.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

That's as ready looking as you can get! We've been skating in terms of the snow and cold, though we have had a few skiffs of the snow. Tractors serviced and pointed toward the door, so I'm ready to kill some snow....


----------



## oldguychuck (Oct 12, 2012)

*work hard - keep warm*

Well here we are in the middle of the mountains in the middle of British Columbia, Canada and only the peaks have snow. But, we are sitting at about -5 F.

So, the plow is ready, gonna do the tire chains tomorrow, spent the day checking antifreeze in everything. Pulled the batteries out of everything small, like the ride'em lawnmower, etc. and brought them in for the winter. I always put them in the basement out of the way, but we have a concrete basement floor, so always put the batteries on a piece of 2x8 lumber or whatever size fits.

Plugged the cars, crewcab, and tractor all in to be sure the block heaters all work. Checked to be sure our mobile water pumps are all drained

All that was today's work. Now for a hot rum toddy. If you live handy, common over....

oldguychuck


----------



## ftorleans1 (Jul 12, 2009)

Well, I've yet to pull the deck off the Gravely 812. Hopefully, by the middle of next week and get the plow ready. This will make the 39th year the old gal will have pushed the white stuff. Though I do need to install a new ignition switch.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Welcome to TF Ground keeper.
Indeed eye catcher of setup you have there  enjoy the seat time or should say push time,

Iam about as ready as I can be.


----------



## groundkeeper (Aug 8, 2014)

Thomas said:


> Welcome to TF Ground keeper.
> 
> Indeed eye catcher of setup you have there  enjoy the seat time or should say push time,
> 
> ...



Thank you sir!


Sent from my iPhone using Tractor Forum


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Sooooo you like to ride HD.


----------



## groundkeeper (Aug 8, 2014)

Thomas said:


> Sooooo you like to ride HD.



Yes Sir!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tractor Forum


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

We are made for comfort not speed anymore,we ride U Glide geezer.


----------

